# Wlan Modem Problem, keine Internetverbindung mit Thomson twg870



## OBI-Hoernchen (29. April 2013)

Guten Abend liebe User, 
Ich fasse mich kurz, da ich vom Handy schreibe:

-Ich habe mit den beiden Laptops Probleme per wlan Internet zu bekommen, via Kabel klappt es
-Internet via wlan per Handy und Fernseher klappt problemlos 
-habe schon Kanäle gewechselt ohne Besserung 
-meistens treten die Probleme auf wenn ich gleichzeitig mehrere Internetseiten öffne, dann erscheint unten das gelbe Dreieck 
-auf due Konfiguration des routers via browser kann ich immer zugreifen 

Was könnte das problem hier sein?  

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (29. April 2013)

Korrigiere - Das Problem trat nun auch bei Kabelverbindung auf.

Ich schien irgendwie geblockt worden zu sein, also deaktivierte ich mal die beiden Sachen unter "Firewall" und siehe da -> "IP Flood Detection" zu deaktivieren brachte DIE Besserung! 

^^ich hoffe damit mal jemandem zu helfen


----------

